# exhaust leak out of the intake



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

I recently had my 400 engine rebuilt on my 67'. I have been noticing some extra sound coming out around the intake with some exhaust residue on the manifold. The intake manifold sits a little low on the top of the block which leads me to believe the gaskets aren't sitting right, now to my question. Are there any intake manifold gaskets that are thick enought that might seal the block sufficiently? Or are there any tricks to tighten up a leak like that with some new gaskets? any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

If it's a stock '67 intake manifold, are you using the correct carb base gaskets set? The '67 manifold has an exhaust groove crossover under the carb, and if you use a standard carb gasket, you will get an exhaust leak on the driver's side of the carb as well as exhaust gas ingestion into the intake manifold. The '67 uses a special shaped high temp gasket with a groove in it on the manifold, followed by a stainless steel heat shield, and finally a top gasket with a unique shape to cover the "bulge" in the crossover groove on the driver's side. If you need this gasket kit, let me know - I sell them for $18.

Another possible area for leaks is use of the incorrect intake manifold gasket. There are several intake gaskets available with difgferent sized holes for the exhaust crossover. If the wrong gasket has been used, you will leak exhaust gas at the exhaust crossover. This cannot be fixed by tightening the manifold - you have to install the correct gasket.
Lars
[email protected]


----------

